#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How do I create a table that autonumber the rows?

## OM2

Can someone tell me how I create a table that automnuber the rows?

Imagine a table with 2 columns - the leftmost is very thin - enough room for 2 digits
Imagine you have 10 rows

Each left hand column should be numbered 1 - 10
If I add or remove rows to the table the numbering should automatically update

This would be amazingly helpful for me!

Is this possible top do with complex coding in Word?

Thanks


OM

----------


## protonLeah

Select the entire first column and format for paragraph numbering

----------


## OM2

proton: OMG
that is JUST awesome
u have no idea how many years of my life i have wasted manually editing tables and putting in numbers

i assumed u would have to use some sort of clever vba coding to do what wanted

i've tried and it works a treat
i can delete rows, i can merge cells - and the numbers in the number column just adjust themselves!!

yeee ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

thank u!

----------

